

Jim Ballsilie: “Canadians can innovate, but we’re not equipped to win” - abrichr
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/rob-commentary/balsillie-learns-canadian-innovators-not-equipped-for-global-competition/article24346408/

======
abrichr
> Other legal measures might include creating a sovereign patent pool and a
> prior art library to help Canadian small and medium-sized enterprises when
> they encounter litigation threats.

Can anyone describe how this is different from the Canadian Patents Database
[1]?

[1] [http://www.ic.gc.ca/opic-
cipo/cpd/eng/introduction.html](http://www.ic.gc.ca/opic-
cipo/cpd/eng/introduction.html)

